# 20% OFF + FREE SHIPPING at AMAZENPRODUCTS.COM



## tjohnson (Mar 27, 2015)

*20% OFF + FREE SHIPPING*​*ALL ORDERS $50+*​ ​                                                    













Capture.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Mar 27, 2015


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 27, 2015)

You will have a order from me.   :yahoo:


----------



## driedstick (Mar 28, 2015)

great company and customer service I will be checking my inventory

DS


----------



## daveomak (Mar 28, 2015)

Thank you Todd !!!!   The members really appreciate and enjoy how well you take care of them.....


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 28, 2015)

[email protected] still have pellets from my December order (big 20lbs bags). Does that mean I am not smoking enough?

Hope Todd has another sale later this year.


----------



## justplainbob (Mar 28, 2015)

the maverick et-735

20% off with free shipping


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm in... Time to stock up on summertime supplies. Let's go shopping. 

Brian


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 29, 2015)

Cool, I'll be placing an order today !


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 29, 2015)

*Great Response So Far!!*

*THX!*

*Todd*


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 29, 2015)

TJohnson said:


> *Great Response So Far!!*
> 
> *THX!*
> 
> *Todd*



Wow, so I place an order & in two minutes I have a confirmation e-mail that my order is processing....  Now that's customer service, Thanks Todd !


----------



## ryno21 (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks for this awesome deal! Ordered the Maverick ET-735.  Placed the order and instantly had confirmation and receipt.


----------



## dgbison (Mar 30, 2015)

Darn! I just ordered mine on Friday... I definitely missed out!


----------



## cmayna (Mar 30, 2015)

With our Salmon season starting this coming weekend, I better check my alder and apple pellet inventory.  Order being placed on April fools day.  Thanks Todd.


----------



## mikewoods (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks! Just ordered two scratch-n-dents!


----------



## ginsco (Mar 31, 2015)

Thank's for the great pricing ! Just ordered the pellet smoker, a few different pellet flavors and maverick thermometer ! Now if only I can find a MES 30 in stock locally I'd be set.


----------



## goensouth (Mar 31, 2015)

Wish I would have saw this before I ordered my AMNPS package #3 this morning. But thats ok I'm still happy it's on the way.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 31, 2015)

Just ordered more apple and alder pellets.


----------



## bigd3077 (Mar 31, 2015)

I placed an order as well!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 1, 2015)

WooHoo, my wife's gonna kill me when this package arrives!


----------



## hitechredneck (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks Todd!  BTW, I saw this display at my local BBQ supplier.  I asked the salesman (unbeknownst to him I know all about these...) about the products and he couldn't have been more positive about them.  Said he has used them and loved them for cold smoking.  And that he gets a lot of 'word of mouth' sales on the products.  

Pretty awesome...













IMG_1219.JPG



__ hitechredneck
__ Apr 1, 2015


----------



## smokesontuesday (Apr 1, 2015)

HiTechRedNeck said:


> Thanks Todd!  BTW, I saw this display at my local BBQ supplier.  I asked the salesman (unbeknownst to him I know all about these...) about the products and he couldn't have been more positive about them.  Said he has used them and loved them for cold smoking.  And that he gets a lot of 'word of mouth' sales on the products.
> 
> Pretty awesome...
> 
> ...


Makes me wish I had a local BBQ supplier.


----------



## hitechredneck (Apr 1, 2015)

SmokesOnTuesday said:


> Makes me wish I had a local BBQ supplier.


They're pretty expensive usually.  I mostly shop there for ideas and then do it myself.

However, you do occasionally find a great deal.  They did have the thermapen for under 90 bucks and I finally bought myself one.

Best investment ever...


----------



## justplainbob (Apr 2, 2015)

just got a package delivered


----------



## daefaroth (Apr 5, 2015)

Thank you so much for the coupon.  I can hardly wait until my AMNTS gets delivered.  I need to go stock up on cheese.


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 5, 2015)

*Very Cool!*

*Take Advantage of the 20% Off*


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 7, 2015)

BUMP !!!!!!


----------



## goensouth (Apr 11, 2015)

Well finally getting to try out my new AMNPS today so far after 3 hours in my MES 40 it's is working great wonderful TBS comming out the vent. THANKS Todd for the advice on the setup for the gen 2 MES 40 I'm loving it.


----------



## mikewoods (Apr 12, 2015)

Used my AMNPS for the first time yesterday to smoke ribs. They were amazen! :)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/185474/spare-ribs-trimmed-st-louis-style-i-think-with-qview


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 12, 2015)

mikewoods said:


> Used my AMNPS for the first time yesterday to smoke ribs. They were amazen! :)
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/185474/spare-ribs-trimmed-st-louis-style-i-think-with-qview


*Fantastic!!*


----------



## smokin' burt (Apr 14, 2015)

TJohnson said:


> *20% OFF + FREE SHIPPING*
> 
> *ALL ORDERS $50+*
> 
> ...


I'm very interested, but I think I'm going to call you (Todd) personally and discuss my current equipment and the methods of smoking I prefer prior to making a purchase. There's no doubt you're offering an awesome deal, I just want to get what's right for me.

SMB


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 27, 2015)

BUMP.


Almost over.


----------



## sota d (Apr 27, 2015)

This is a great deal! Just bought 2 new 6' maverick probes and more pellets,  saved a bunch. I buy a lot of stuff on ebay, but nobody could beat Todds prices on the probes. Thanks Todd!


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 28, 2015)

A shout out to our man Tod - it was so cool walking through Cabela's and seeing the line of A-MAZE-N pellet smokers on the shelf. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice to see somebody still keepin the dream alive and succeeding.


----------



## smokin' burt (May 13, 2015)

c farmer said:


> BUMP.
> 
> 
> Almost over.


*BUMP.*

It's not about just saving 20%... I've jumped on deals before only to discover they didn't fit my plan so to speak. I have no doubt Todd's products are great products... major retailers like Cabela's wouldn't carry them if they weren't. But I would rather discuss things with him personally before deciding what I choose. I don't want to be "bound" to using pellets because that's what many of the rest of you have chosen. Most of my smoking is currently done with chips, (sometimes chunks) and I have access to numerous hardwoods and fruitwoods locally that I can use for FREE! I've also used kiln dried hardwood sawdust with favorable results although I prefer chips, but pellets?? When I think pellets I think of pellet burning woodstoves and when you run out, you're screwed. You can't put chips, sawdust or chunks in them, you're at the mercy of the manufacturer. For example... I use a modified soup can with wood chips when I do a few steaks or chicken qtrs. or burgers for that matter on my gas grill to add some excellent smoke flavor for next to nothing and the smoke time is directly related to the amount of chips I use in the "modified" can. If I had to use pellets and ran out, I'd have to tell my friends and/or family, "Sorry, but I ran out of pellets so there's no nice smoky flavor this time".

I think you understand what I'm trying to say here, and if Todd has read this, I guess it will make our conversation go by that much easier.

SMB


----------



## pc farmer (May 13, 2015)

SMOKIN' BURT said:


> *BUMP.*
> 
> It's not about just saving 20%... I've jumped on deals before only to discover they didn't fit my plan so to speak. I have no doubt Todd's products are great products... major retailers like Cabela's wouldn't carry them if they weren't. But I would rather discuss things with him personally before deciding what I choose. I don't want to be "bound" to using pellets because that's what many of the rest of you have chosen. Most of my smoking is currently done with chips, (sometimes chunks) and I have access to numerous hardwoods and fruitwoods locally that I can use for FREE! I've also used kiln dried hardwood sawdust with favorable results although I prefer chips, but pellets?? When I think pellets I think of pellet burning woodstoves and when you run out, you're screwed. You can't put chips, sawdust or chunks in them, you're at the mercy of the manufacturer. For example... I use a modified soup can with wood chips when I do a few steaks or chicken qtrs. or burgers for that matter on my gas grill to add some excellent smoke flavor for next to nothing and the smoke time is directly related to the amount of chips I use in the "modified" can. If I had to use pellets and ran out, I'd have to tell my friends and/or family, "Sorry, but I ran out of pellets so there's no nice smoky flavor this time".
> 
> ...



So don't buy any.   Use what you want.


----------



## smokin' burt (May 13, 2015)

c farmer said:


> So don't buy any. Use what you want.


I never said I wouldn't buy any.... I just don't know when I will or if I will. I'll buy what best suits my style of cooking/smoking when or if I do, but I need to know more about how these pellets are made before I make any decisions either way. Something has to bind the sawdust they're made from together... is that "something" that I want to smoke my food with? It's not just an availability factor.

SMB


----------



## pc farmer (May 13, 2015)

Contact Todd.   He will be happy to answer any questions.


----------

